# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Lautsprecherproblem (Hat nichts mit Fahrrädern zu tun :D )

## TimTim

Da das Hobby Fahrrad fahren ja nicht den ganzen Tag einnimmt gehe ich davon aus dass es hier leute gibt die sich vielleicht etwas mit Musikanlagen, Lautsprechern etc. auskennen.

Ich habe die Dockingstation Altec Lansing IMT800 und habe heute gesehen, dass der rechte Tieftöner deutlich mehr ausschlägt als der Linke. Außerdem sieht es so aus, als wenn dieser noch etwas Nachschwingen würde also deutlich unpräziser ist wie der der noch in tackt ist.
Eigentlich kann der nicht viel abbekommen haben, da die Anlage nicht viel bewegt wurde. 

Vom Ton her kann ich jetzt nicht sagen dass dieser sich anders anhört. Beunruhigen tut es mich trotzdem.

Hoffe hier ist jemand der mir helfen kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Das kann von den Liedern selbst kommen. Hat das Ding einen EQ? Teste mal mit "Rosa Rauschen".

----------


## TimTim

Achso hatte ich vergessen:

Ich habe keine möglichkeit die rechts-links einstellungen zu ändern. Also das muss schon mit dem Lautsprecher zu tun haben

----------


## q_FTS_p

Glaub die Frage is im HiFi - Forum besser gestellt.

----------


## 1210

läuft das ding über usb oder audio stecker an die soundkarte?
klingt nach nem wackler im kabel..meistens passiert sowas beim stecker..
versuch mal das kabel direkt neben den stecker hin u her zu bewegen,
wenns knackt ists das kabel.

----------


## willi

Laufen die Dockingstadions nicht alle über USB?

----------


## TimTim

Nee das is ne Dockingstation fürs Iphone bzw. iPod. Der is dann über den Stecker angeschlossen. Ein bisschen dran gewackelt habe ich schon aber is nicht besser geworden.

Wenn ich im HiFi-Forum angemeldet währe würde ich die auch da fragen. Aber anscheinend gibt es hier ja auch welche die ein bisschen ahnung haben

----------


## easyrider23

Es gibt viel Audiokontent der gerade im tieferen Bereich kein Stereosignal beiinhaltet bzw. die tiefen Frequenzen  auf einem Kanal stärker oder sogar nur auf einem Kanal übertragen wird.

Um wirklich auszuschließen dass der Fehler am Quellmaterial liegt - mit einem Referenzsignal versuchen.

www.audiocheck.net/soundtests...ones_index.php

da sollte was dabei sein.

Normalerweise sind tiefe Frequenzen stärker am linken Kanal vertreten - vielleicht gibts hier auch irgendwo a Phasendrehung.

Kannst du das Ding auf mono umstellen?

----------


## TimTim

Hab mal auf die schnelle ein kleines video gemacht von den beiden Tieftönern.
Über den Sound braucht ihr nichts sagen der klingt nur so weil ich das mit der GoPro gefilmt habe. Dieser hört sich aber ganz normal an.

Mono könnte ich jetzt nicht einfach so einstellen. Habe auch schon über die beiden Aux eingänge musik laufen lassen. Da bin ich auf das selbe problem gestoßen.

Hoffe man kann das auf dem Video einigermaßen erkennen.

während der Linke ganz normal und nicht besonders stark ausschlägt ist tut der rechte das genaue gegenteil.

----------


## 1210

ah...so ein iphone ansteck gerät^^ oki 
hab selber schon ein paar releases im undergroundigem technobereich,
bei elektronischer mukke ists schon üblich das die kick drum und baseline mono sind.
also auf grob..links und rechts das selbe signal u. lautstärke.
ich exportier dir schnell was auf mono, dan kannst testen. 

edit: hier bitte:  https://soundcloud.com/bouxrecording...mono-split-for

dieses file hatt keine räumlichkeit, links u rechts sind ident, dh. muss der boxxen ausschlag gleich sein..sonst ist definitiv was kaputt :Wink:

----------


## TimTim

hat nich geholfen der eine schlägt immer noch mehr aus. Woran kann das den liegen wenn was kaputt ist?

----------


## 1210

eventuell irgentwo ein kabel ausgerissen

----------


## TimTim

hmm muss mal gucken ob und wie ich das teil aufschrauben kann garantie ist sowieso abgelaufen.Wundert mich aber schon, weils eine der besten docks auf dem Markt ist

----------


## easyrider23

Hmm kenn mich mit docks nicht wirklich aus bzw. mag ich die nicht beonders  - was hats denn gekostet so 200-300 euro?
wars viel im Einsatz - war die Basswiedergabe mal anders/hat sie sich verändert 

wenn fehlersuche dann fang beim Lautsprecher an (geht villeicht sogar im eingebauten Zustand) schert(Kratzgeräusche) der Lautsprecher wenn du ihn mit gleichmäßigem Druck raus und rein bewegst....

da diese Dinger viel Bass liefern sollen usw ist der ls vielleicht einfach hinüber - falls geht mal die ls miteinander vertauschen und so mit try and error probieren

ansonst such dir in deinem näheren Umfeld wen der sich mit der Materie besser auskennt als du und zeig ihm mal dein Problem

----------


## TimTim

Die hat mal 350€ gekostet hab und ist von 2010.
Anlage wurde eigentlich wenig benutzt und geschont wurde sie auch. Hatte die nur mit im Urlaub. Ton hat sich nicht wirklich was dran geändert. Die letzten Monate stand sie eigentlich nur rum und ich kann nicht sagen wann das Problem aufgetreten ist. Habs jetzt halt nur gemerkt und möchte wissen was da los ist.

----------


## Red

Bist du sicher, dass die "Tieftöner" wirklich beide als Tieftöner angefahren werden von der Frequenzweiche? Evtl. ist der eine auch als Mitteltöner beschaltet.

----------


## TimTim

nöp die Anlage hat zwei Hochtöner zwei mitteltöner und zwei tiefe.

----------


## georg

Ich kann mir das Video gerade nicht ansehen und ich kenne die Teile nicht und schieße mal komplett ins Blaue: Von der Beschreibung würde ich darauf tippen, dass bei einem Lautsprecher +/- verpolt sind - also bei einem Lautsprecher richtig, beim anderen verkehrt angeschlosssen. Ist das überhaupt möglich oder wäre das ein Hardwaredefekt?.

----------


## easyrider23

so wie ich das verstanden hab is das Teil schon mal besser gegangen bzw. hat richtig funktioniert - ist dann in der Ecke gstanden nie drann herumgebastelt worden und jetzt geht der bass schlechter.
Verpolung - möglich schon aber dann müßt von Anfang an so gwesen sein.
Im Prinzip kannst einen LS nicht verkehrt anschließen is so wie wennst ein Gerät mitm Stecker in die Dosen steckst.
Falls man mehr als einen LS (vor allem wenns im gleichen Gehäuse stecken) mitm gleichen Signal versorgt sollte die Anschlüsse immer gleich sein aber du kannst bei beiden + mit - vertauschen.
Akustische Auslöschungen gibts nur dann wenn die gegengleich angeschlossen werden (meistens nicht erwünscht außer bei manchen Spezialgehäusen wo man gezielt Auslöschungen einsetzt) 

LS im Arsch wär meine Vermutung - bei solchen Dingern und der Laufzeit und keinem "Mißbrauch"kanns schon sein dass die Teile eingehen, die halt auch mechanisch belastet werden.

----------


## BATMAN

oder Abweichungen bei den Kompenenter der Weiche durch Serienstreuung. Solche 200-300 € Teile sind ja nicht wirklich hochwertig gefertigt.
Würde da auch nix aufschrauben, da Du eh keine Ahnung hast um irgend etwas zu erkennen oder zu reparieren.
Außerdem kannst eh nix reparieren, wenn der Konus aus der Zentrierspinne, Schwingspule defekt sind. Vielleicht ist auch einer der Drähte welche zur Membran laufen gerissen. Aber auch dass kannst nicht wirklich reparieren.

Gut möglich, dass das einfach normal ist. Vielleicht wurde bewußt beim anderen Tieftöner die Phase gedreht um Auslöschungen zu vermeiden. Kann ich mir aber eher nicht vorstellen.

----------

